
Altstore – An alternative iOS app store, no jailbreak required - jonny_eh
https://altstore.io/
======
jonny_eh
Some background and how it works:
[https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/26/altstore-alternative-
ios...](https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/26/altstore-alternative-ios-app-
store/)

